# 1500hp Bugatti Chiron at Goodwood



## alfred1976 (Oct 30, 2015)

Outside view





Inside view


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## yoVWmon (Apr 7, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a beautiful car. I wonder if a Bugatti engine by chance could possibly fit in a VW GTI 2 door hatchback. Or is the Bugatti engine too big for the GTI?

Your thoughts on this???


----------

